# Oh MyLanta!! I could ring their necks!!



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

I happened to be inside my neighbors house today, for the first time, and in their living room they have a 55 gallon set up with a 12-14" PACU in it!!    I nearly did a freaking backflip as I tried not to let my jaw hang on the floor.

I feel so bad for this fish!! They have clearly neglected the tank, have no lid on it of any kind so they cannot fill the tank all the way because he/she will leap out, and I'm sure they never change water, clean filter, etc. I asked him how long they have had it and he told me they got it about 2.5 years ago when it was just a few inches long!! Oy vey!! The tank is FILTHY too!

They are an older couple and the husband has had recent health problems and he did mention that they have contacted the local zoo to find out if they can take it.

That's it. Just needed to vent. If anyone has any other suggestions on where to rehome it, fire away. :-?


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw pacu's for sale at petsmart....apparently minimum tank size is 30 gallon? o rly :roll:


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

ebjdftw said:


> I saw pacu's for sale at petsmart....apparently minimum tank size is 30 gallon? o rly :roll:


I CAN NOT freaking believe that!!! At Petsmart??!!!! Don't people know how big they get??? They need like a 300 gallon MINIMUM!!! Gawd, this pisses me off!


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

bugs me even more that the driftwood i get from them is infested with snails!!! the buggers.


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

I have also seen pacu for sale at petsmart.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

300 gallon is npot big enough for pacu....... Just rescued a 20" pacu last nite...

The best thing you can do for that fish is to get some clove oil and drop it in the tank when no one's looking. Put it out of it's misery...

They should not be sold. 10'x4' is the minimum foot preint for a single pacu in my opinion. But since they tend to like to be in pack of three you'd need something a bit bigger...


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> 300 gallon is npot big enough for pacu....... Just rescued a 20" pacu last nite...
> 
> The best thing you can do for that fish is to get some clove oil and drop it in the tank when no one's looking. Put it out of it's misery...
> 
> They should not be sold. 10'x4' is the minimum foot preint for a single pacu in my opinion. But since they tend to like to be in pack of three you'd need something a bit bigger...


I agree 100%. They really shouldn't be sold. Back in my days working at an LFS, I couldn't tell you how many people brought them in, that had outgrown their tanks. They have to be the fastest growing fish there is...


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

just thought i would share....


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Weird
They do mention they can reach a size of 24" but suggest a 30 gallon as minimum.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

EBJDFTW......

WOW!!!  I am speechless!!

I was at that store today to pick up some Parasite Clear and briefly looked at the fish selection and didn't notice any at my local store. I simply cannot believe that they really have a tag on that fish that say 24+" and Minimum 30 gal tank. The people that are in charge of fish selection at those stores are f-ing stupid!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh c'mon, you can put a 24" fish in a 36" tank... To bad the numbers are transposed and it should read 42" fish...


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> Oh c'mon, you can put a 24" fish in a 36" tank... To bad the numbers are transposed and it should read 42" fish...


That is true with a standard rectangular 30 gal tank... what if someone with one of those hexagon 30 gal tank buy that fish hehe.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Easy, the fish goes vertical!


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Or create a new variant of Pacu, a taller form of Pacu. Let's call it an Angel Pacu.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

One of the reasons I HATE petsmart. Have any of you seen their 'fish stocking guides'? And then the employies...mostly...ugh. Also, if you look at their pictus cats...fish with the potential to grow 5-8 inches, a 5gal tank is very okay with tankmates. :x 
Yeah, that whole pacu thing is nuts...I know! We'll all poison the pacus in the store aquariums! Okay...one person from each state, get's some clove oil and...and...and...get's sued. Maybe not such a good idea :lol: . But seriously. These fish are living in ****!!!

Manoah Marton


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it all comes down to fish cruelty just isn't viewed as the same as animal cruelty


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I think you are right.


----------

